# Toro 721 QXE Single Stage - End of Shute won't toggle up and down



## Nathe`8 (1 mo ago)

Hi there, 

First time snowblower owner. I'm into the Toro 724, does the trick, no issues for 3+ seasons. But end of last season the Joystick (I forget the proprietary name but bare with me, I went to arcades a lot as a kid) that controls the chute works when trying to swivel the chute. But the end of the chute is stuck in the up position. I can push it down with my hand. But I can't control it with the joystick anymore. Any advice? Thanks so much.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds like your chute deflector cable is broken or has disconnected.


----------



## Nathe`8 (1 mo ago)

Thanks Daryl! Definitely not disconnected as I was just tinkering around but I’ll check the cable with more scrutiny. Is it possible to impede on the connection if something’s too tight? If it’s broken would this be something i could fix myself? I am not all that handy but willing to watch a couple you tube videos and tinker but not if I’m likely to cause more harm.


----------

